# Missing CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB [SOLVED]

## Rooney

i have been using Gentoo and also this DVB-S2 card for years under Linux be recently i built a new system based on Gentoo and want to install this card but the kernel option which I've used before and seems to be the most documented one for this card doesn't seem to be be available any longer.

Does anyone know if this has been supper seed or support dropped for this.

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB

the card is an Hauppauge WinTV-NOVA-HD-S2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 11:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
> 
> 11:00.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)
> ...

 Last edited by Rooney on Wed May 15, 2013 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Rooney.

AFAIR there were some movement into the kernel.config file some time ago, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't dropped.

So please let us know what exact kernel version(s) do you speak about.

Then I would check my kernel.config of my VDR box, when I'm later at home an give you a hint afterwards, cause one of my 4 TV cards, is the same as yours.

If you are in hurry, did you try to find it with the search function of nconfig/menuconfig/xconfig searching for CX88_DVB?

Best regards, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Now Rooney,

back on my VDR box which is actually using kernel 3.8.4 you could find the relevant entry here :

Device Drivers  ---> 

           Multimedia support  ---> 

                             Media PCI Adapters  ---> 

                                        DVB/ATSC Support for cx2388x based TV cards (and more as below).

I use this modules:

zgrep CX88 /proc/config.gz

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_VP3054=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_MPEG=m
```

Belonging Hardware for listed modules above, not exactly the same as yours, but should work nonetheless:

```
00:0d.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Nova-S-Plus DVB-S                                                                   

        Kernel driver in use: cx8800                                                                                                 

00:0d.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)                

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Device 9202                                                                         

        Kernel driver in use: cx88_audio                                                                                             

00:0d.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)                 

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Device 9202                                                                         

        Kernel driver in use: cx88-mpeg driver manager                                                                               

00:0d.4 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [IR Port] (rev 05)                   

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Device 9202
```

Hope this may help you out..

Regards, Andy.

----------

## Rooney

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Now Rooney,
> 
> back on my VDR box which is actually using kernel 3.8.4 you could find the relevant entry here :
> 
> Device Drivers  ---> 
> ...

 

Just checked mine which was Kernel 3.4.9 but i upgraded to 3.7.10 in an attempt to fix this issues.

i did a search which returned the same as you.

  │ Symbol: VIDEO_CX88_DVB [=n]                                             │

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │

  │ Prompt: DVB/ATSC Support for cx2388x based TV cards                     │

  │   Defined at drivers/media/pci/cx88/Kconfig:45                          │

  │   Depends on: MEDIA_SUPPORT [=y] && MEDIA_PCI_SUPPORT [=y] && (MEDIA_AN │

  │   Location:                                                             │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │

  │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=y])                        │

  │ (2)     -> Media PCI Adapters (MEDIA_PCI_SUPPORT [=y])                  │

  │           -> Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support (VIDEO_CX88 [=n]) │

  │   Selects: VIDEOBUF_DVB [=n] && DVB_PLL [=n] && DVB_MT352 [=n] && DVB_Z │

but as you can see below im missing Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support 

  │ │    --- Media PCI Adapters                                           │ │

  │ │          *** Media capture support ***                              │ │

  │ │          *** Media capture/analog TV support ***                    │ │

  │ │    < >   Zoran ZR36057/36067 Video For Linux                        │ │

  │ │    < >   Hexium Gemini frame grabber                                │ │

  │ │    < >   Hexium HV-PCI6 and Orion frame grabber                     │ │

  │ │    < >   Siemens-Nixdorf 'Multimedia eXtension Board'               │ │

  │ │          *** Media capture/analog/hybrid TV support ***             │ │

  │ │    < >   Philips SAA7134 support                                    │ │

  │ │    < >   NXP SAA7164 support                                        │ │

  │ │          *** Media digital TV PCI Adapters ***                      │ │

  │ │    < >   AV7110 cards                                               │ │

  │ │    < >   SAA7146 DVB cards (aka Budget, Nova-PCI)                   │ │

  │ │    < >   Technisat/B2C2 Air/Sky/Cable2PC PCI                        │ │

  │ │    < >   Pluto2 cards                                               │ │

  │ │    < >   PT1 cards                                                  │ │

  │ │    < >   Micronas nGene support                                     │ │

  │ │    < >   Digital Devices bridge support                             │ │

----------

## Rooney

turns out that all i need to do was add "Remote Controller support" under Multimedia and the conextant option appeared

----------

